
Ask HN: Will the new immigration ban push VCs to go beyond Silicon Valley? - bsvalley
I&#x27;m curious to see if this (crazy) immigration ban will force VC&#x27;s to move outside of the Silicon Valley (USA). What do you think? They&#x27;ve been super lazy for decades waiting for people to come to them. It&#x27;s the only &quot;positive&quot; thing I can think of in this mess. Expanding and investing outside of the Valley and the US.<p>PS: Please elaborate on the VC&#x27;s thing - not the political aspect of the question! Thanks
======
pyb
It's already the case that some prominent VCs have already become way more
active outside Silicon Valley. IMO, the immigration restrictions in the last
few years are one of the root causes.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/29/as-sequoia-upped-
investmen...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/29/as-sequoia-upped-investments-
abroad-other-valley-vcs-scaled-back/)

